# A little video from todays ride.



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Filmed with our GoPro HD by a mate that was out on the ride with us.


----------



## TheBrick (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice run. Where is that? (I presume from your avatar you're in the uk)


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

It's in Brechfa, South Wales.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

It looked like the front wheel might have seen some air... :thumbsup: 

-F


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

does the guy fliming this have a chris king hub? because it sounds sweet!!!


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Front and rear wheels both saw a small amount of air. 

Yep it's an angry bee hub alright.


----------

